# Another "which pic of Bullitt is best" thread...Pick one?



## Roll farms (Sep 3, 2011)

First off, have I told you guys lately how much I LOVE this little buck?  Here are his 8 mo. pics....I can't decide which to use on my website...AGAIN.


















Can't you just tell how cocky / full of himself he is??


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 3, 2011)

I like the 3rd picture.


----------



## elevan (Sep 3, 2011)

I like pic #2


----------



## manybirds (Sep 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> First off, have I told you guys lately how much I LOVE this little buck?  Here are his 8 mo. pics....I can't decide which to use on my website...AGAIN.
> 
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/SeptBullitt3.jpg
> ...


do the last 2! why settle for one?


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 3, 2011)

I like pic #2. I am assuming that you are using it to show off how nice his conformation is and that one looks like the best studly buck shot!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 3, 2011)

Pic number 3 is best.  It's tough to see his proportions in pic 1 because of the perspective and he's WAY stretched out in pic 2.  He's actually too stretched out in pic 3 too, but it's better and the perspective is more flattering.  Taking good pictures of goats is dang tough- it's near impossible to get a picture that looks anywhere near as nice as the goat!  That said, Bullitt is gorgeous.  Love his length and his neck.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 3, 2011)

#2 I think best shows his best sides.   Love the way he's hold his head and got the "Yea I'm AM impressive looking, ain't I".


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 3, 2011)

The only time he stands still long enough for me to get a good pic is when he stops and stretches out to pee.  *sigh*

Thanks for your input, folks.  He IS full of himself, but I think it's at least a little justified in his case.  And he's already breeding my adult does!
He was 97# at his last weigh in in June, I can't lift him anymore but I'd guess he's close to 130# if not more.

Next up on my wish list - platform scale!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> The only time he stands still long enough for me to get a good pic is when he stops and stretches out to pee.  *sigh*


We feel your pain.   He's a lovely boy and does look very proud of himself!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Next up on my wish list - platform scale!


Well worth the money! I've had one since 2003 and love it!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Sep 3, 2011)

He is awesome...... i like pic # 2 he looks so good!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Sep 3, 2011)

Very handsome, and I'm a fan of Pic #2 too!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your input...I'm still looking / considering...I like 2 best b/c of his head, but he looks sorta sway backed in it.  So I'm torn between 2 and 3.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 5, 2011)

Please don't get mad at me but I don't like any of them.  He looks swaybacked in all of them and I KNOW he is much better looking than any of those pictures.  I suggest trying to get a few more.  If you must use one of these, go with #3.  

I put in a request for cost share funds for a platform scale from the Commonwealth.    That I get it.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 5, 2011)

Jodie.  Those 3 are out of about 100...and 2 hours spent stalking him.  It'd be sooo much easier if he didn't love me so much.  60 or so of the pics were of his nostrils.

*SIGH*

I just found out his sire's full brother (Bullitt's paternal uncle) sold for 6 grand at a sale in TX this weekend, he was senior grand champion at Fort Worth.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 6, 2011)

I do agree with Jodie- but I KNOW what a PITA it can be to get goat pics.   Have you tried clipping him to the fence?  That's how I do it when I'm flying solo- you still have to take 30 pics to get one decent one, but it's easier than following them around hoping they'll stand still!  Especially the bucks who are so busy this time of year.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 6, 2011)

I would second a retaking.  The rocking horse pose isn't doing any favors for his lower legs either.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 6, 2011)

Personally, I would take more pictures. Picture 1 is not usable, Picture two is way too stretched out. Picture 3 is still a little too stretched out. But my biggest problem with both picture 2 and picture 3 is they don't cover up his weak front pasturns. Or they are making it look worse than it really is, because he is a little too stretched out.  

If I were to pick one of them, I would use picture 3. Picture 2 makes him look a little on the thinner side.      

He is very handsome.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 6, 2011)

I think re-taking might be the best bet.  I've had a hard time getting pics of my animals since nobody else in my house is understanding of getting the "perfect" picture and they think just pointing and clicking should cut it.    The next time I take pics I think I'll ask DH to hold the collar and I'll pose the animal and try to take the picture.  If I let DH take the picture he won't get down on the goat's level or make sure the goat fills the frame, etc.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 6, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Jodie.  Those 3 are out of about 100...and 2 hours spent stalking him.  It'd be sooo much easier if he didn't love me so much.  60 or so of the pics were of his nostrils.
> 
> *SIGH*
> 
> I just found out his sire's full brother (Bullitt's paternal uncle) sold for 6 grand at a sale in TX this weekend, he was senior grand champion at Fort Worth.


I know.  I am about to stick my buck in the headgate and take pics that way.  At least then you can see everything but his head.  

That is really cool about the Fort Worth Sale.  Bullitt looks like he is a chip off the block.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 6, 2011)

I dunno why, but I read that as, "Stick my butt in the headgate and take pics that way."    I couldn't figure how that'd help...


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 8, 2011)

I like the 2nd one, you can see more of his face. That is, if you don't take more pictures and follow everyone else's advice....I am not an expert at all, so he looks pretty to me in all 3


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 8, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I dunno why, but I read that as, "Stick my butt in the headgate and take pics that way."    I couldn't figure how that'd help...


When it comes to goat pictures if I though that sticking my butt in the headgate would accomplish anything I'd probably try it  L.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 8, 2011)

I really like the second picture. The way that he is standing, and the way that he has his head up, is just gorgeous. Thanks for putting up pictures of your handsome man.


----------

